# Am I starting to get it?



## Lyncca (May 29, 2008)

I have been working really hard on composition, posing, lighting, flash, no flash, shadows, white balance, exposure, egad! It's freaking hard isn't it?

This my 4th "studio" shoot. I took the pictures last night and fell in love with these little girls. I can't wait to process the rest of them, but I wanted to see if yall thought I am doing better and what else to watch for in the future.

First shoot:
http://www.lyncca.smugmug.com/gallery/4595103_GuBF5#271108175_HpAPp
(with a TON of post processing)

Fourth shoot:


----------



## Big Mike (May 29, 2008)

Looks really good to me.  Well done.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (May 29, 2008)

I love both shots! Nice lighting, esp the second shot. Those two are gonna break some hearts in 10 years.


----------



## kmp1191 (May 29, 2008)

I know I'm a noob here, but I like them! :thumbup:


----------



## Shibby! (May 29, 2008)

You work is really paying off.  

Nice work.


----------



## Lyncca (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm so happy y'all like them!  This was my first time to use my flash off of my camera.  Fun stuff!

I'm getting more comfortable instructing and noticing little things like resting their head too heavy on their hands, blocking eachothers faces, etc.

These kids are definitely going to be heartbreakers.  They are absolutely hilarious, I have a ton of out-takes that I think are going to be just as cute as the "posed" shots.

I can't wait until their Mom sees them!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 29, 2008)

The first one is perfect, just adorable!  The second is very nice as well but in my opinion the lighting seems a tad harsh and maybe the WB off a bit.  But you're doing excellent!


----------



## JimmyO (May 29, 2008)

Very nice
Love the first one!


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 29, 2008)

I think they're both fantastic. Your work is showing. Nicely done.


----------



## Lyncca (May 30, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> The first one is perfect, just adorable!  The second is very nice as well but in my opinion the lighting seems a tad harsh and maybe the WB off a bit.  But you're doing excellent!



Hmm, yea, I think you are right.  It looks a little yellowish.  I will rework the RAW.

I showed their Mom the pics last night and she was absolutely thrilled.  Here are some more.... (I didn't completely post-process all of them until she makes her pics)...

1.





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. A bit of a shadow behind Carrie, but beautiful expressions.  I will probably finish the postwork on this one to brighten eyes, etc.


----------



## Deadeye008 (May 30, 2008)

:thumbup: Very Nice!


----------



## visualpoetry (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the toe shot! Very creative!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 13, 2008)

These photos look over processed to me and that's usually when you start running into color and printing problems. Also I think when you're a beginner you shouldn't put large logos all over your work, and actually starting your business before you have any experience is hurting photography as a whole. Your posing, composition and other elements show that you have a great eye but you clearly need more training before you can call yourself a professional. Remember that processed photos _look processed_ even to the customers who you think don't know the difference. Try taking some college courses or working for a studio to gain all the skills you need (you will learn a lot faster than on your own).


----------



## Cubase (Jun 20, 2008)

Lyncca, I LOVE your photos. Keep up the great work and don't listen to comments like the one above mine. I don't know who this guy thinks he is...


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 21, 2008)

I love the one of Mom and girls in B&W. Very nice.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jun 21, 2008)

all these are very nice.  all....


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you again everyone 



Cubase said:


> Lyncca, I LOVE your photos. Keep up the great work and don't listen to comments like the one above mine. I don't know who this guy thinks he is...



LOL, I guess everyone is entitled to their opinions, but I'm not going to listen to someone to tell me to quit until I work for someone else.  I am mostly shooting friends for experience right now.  The comment bugged me for a few hours and then I got over it.  I don't respond to things that aren't constructive.  

I think with every shoot I am getting better and my equipment improves as well so the pictures require less post-processing.

Thank you for the support!


----------



## 3of11 (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree that these are great.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, I have no idea who bigalbest might be thinking he is, but truth be told these are good shots. The last few have some over processed feel. Perhaps a bit much gaussian for my taste. But these show how all of your hard work is paying off. 

Very good. 

Bigalbest show us some of yours.  Lets have at them...


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 2, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> Wow, I have no idea who bigalbest might be thinking he is, but truth be told these are good shots. The last few have some over processed feel. Perhaps a bit much gaussian for my taste. But these show how all of your hard work is paying off.
> 
> Very good.
> 
> Bigalbest show us some of yours.  Lets have at them...


 

Thank you   I did actually go look at his pictures and they are quite good, so I do think he knows what he is doing unlike some posts in other threads where people said unhelpful comments and their pictures were pure sh*t


----------



## holga girl (Jul 2, 2008)

i really like the first one you posted. in the second series #1 seems a bit washed out and #4 seems a wee bit over-done. you had mentioned you had not finished pp.... i think 1 & 4 just need a little fine tuning. all of them are great with posing/concept/expressions. you did a great job with the off camera flash... it is surprising that it is your first time. 

in all, great work. i'd love to see  more!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

cheer!


----------

